# SNOWAY 26 Part out



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

I have a nice snoway 26 with the monarch pump. It was my spare and I am stealing the blade and A-arm to turn it into a skidsteer plow. I have the lights/wires, headgear, and all valves/solenoids, pump/valve block avail. It has a pro control wired, the older yellow controller, I have not tested yet to see if it works, will do this week and that would be avail too if either or both are good.

[email protected] if interested


----------

